# Mixing Kelp4less Extreme Blend



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I ordered the extreme blend since it was on sale. I have GCF air8,rgs left over. Has anyone mixed both and applied? Would it hurt/damage the turf to do so?

I wouldn't add the recommended 
full amount of kelp4less. I would cut it in half for example.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I've never done this, but check the thread below to see if it's mentioned.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13926


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Methodical said:


> I've never done this, but check the thread below to see if it's mentioned.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=13926


Thanks I'll check it out!


----------

